# My problem with first edition



## CREAM (Jul 2, 2008)

*First Edition *would not print my designs due to the fact they were graphic in nature. They were pretty much dirty sayings.  I was very upset at the fact that they already knew the graphic nature of my transfers through our back and forth emails. 

They continued to give me the false pretense that we would do business because of the corrections they had made me do. The company should have noticed this from the beginning and not waste my time. 

First Edition should inform their clients if they dont allow offensive and graphic printed transfers.

*Where should i go to print it my transfers ?*


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Give Ace Transfers a try. Ive asked them about this type of thing. They will do some, but I suppose on just how graphic it is.


----------



## CREAM (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks Robin. I will do


----------



## HT67 (Aug 1, 2008)

How graphic is graphic? More graphic than some of the Pro-world transfers? Most "graphic" type are 1-2 color..might be cheaper to do screenprint?


----------

